# Burton Raptor vs. Salomon F20 Fusion?



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I need some new boots. I'm an intermediate rider who would like to gain some confidence off of jumps. I think the Nidecker Project Xs I rode last year are super stiff (and had a pretty ugly pressure point on my right lower foot). The EVO outlet has pretty sharp deals on both the Burton Raptor and The Salomon F20 (both from 2011). I'd really appreciate feedback on which boot would be a better buy. I wear a size 10.5 shoe, so I'm thinking a size 10 in either of these unless someone thinks thats a terrible idea when it comes to these models.

Thanks!


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

id say get both them return the one that you don't like


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My issue with the suggestion of buying both is,... how much can you tell from wearing them around your living room for a little while? It always seems like boots only reveal themselves when you are on the mountain. I'm hoping someone who has worn either of these boots will be able to offer some feedback for a rider who's looking toi build confidence.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Have you made a decision? I probably will try out Salomon this year because I hear it's better for a wider foot. I've been using Burton Ambush boots and on second pair as the first size seemed to be a problem. I don't think it helped


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

I ended up snagging some Burton Hails. We'l see. Thanks.


----------

